# Back Up Camera



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a back up camera installed on my truck and it works great when hitching up to the TT, it is only viewable when TV is placed in reverse. I would like to install one on the back of the TT.

Question 1. Has any one done this? 
Question 2. Can it be wired so you can view the image on the screen at all times when driving?

I've seen one at BJ's a little under $100 and they say it is wireless.

Question 1. Can the wireless be made to view image at all times?

Any help is always appreciated.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Bob,

From what I recall, I don't believe anyone has had a lot of luck with attaching a backup camera to the rear of their trailer. If the camera worked at all, the picture was in and out. I think it has something to do with the distance a wireless camera can broadcast. If you went with a wired version, that may work out better for you. Of course, that means you'll have to run wires...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo...Clicky!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo.


Oh man...did you really just say that?









I could come up with a lot of comic responses to this one....but I'll hold off for a bit.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo.


Oh man...did you really just say that?









I could come up with a lot of comic responses to this one....but *I'll hold off for a bit*.








[/quote]

I was having the same "holding off" thoughts as you were...









MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo.


Oh man...did you really just say that?









I could come up with a lot of comic responses to this one....but *I'll hold off for a bit*.








[/quote]

I was having the same "holding off" thoughts as you were...









MaeJae 

[/quote]
Why stop now? Are you worn out from all the "ball lube" jokes?









*Sorry, let me clarify...On the back of her 28krs *


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo.


Oh man...did you really just say that?









I could come up with a lot of comic responses to this one....but *I'll hold off for a bit*.








[/quote]

I was having the same "holding off" thoughts as you were...









MaeJae 

[/quote]
Why stop now? Are you *worn out* from all the "ball lube" jokes?









*Sorry, let me clarify...On the back of her 28krs *








[/quote]

Not really... I just value my life!








I was just thinking that maybe talking about Wolfie and her rear was
not such a good idea! Even if it is her Roo







... see that doesn't sound right either, 
no matter which way you put it.(the words not the rear of the Roo!)

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey MaeJae....working your magic and come up with a picture of Wolfie and a camera on her...uh...well..."roo".


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey MaeJae....working your magic and come up with a picture of Wolfie and a camera on her...uh...well..."roo".


Yeah................no!









MaeJae























See Wolfie>>>








See MaeJae >>


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, back to the topic please


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> OK, back to the topic please


OK...









I do like the idea of having a camera on the TV and then
when I plug in the TT the "camper camera" takes over...

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> OK, back to the topic please


Party p**per...


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I purchased one from Wal-mart for around $75 last year. It was the kind that attached to the license plate like you described. I put it inside the camper with the camera facing outside of the rear slide window, and applied power to it by using "alligator" clips attached to the power converter. It was simply a test hookup while traveling. For the most part it worked great. I used rubber bands and attached the monitor right to my rear-view mirror. Then, when I looked up at the rear-view mirror, it was like I was looking directly behind the camper. However, I was right at the max distance for the transmitter to work well and it did fade in and out several times. I decided it was really cool, but I ended up taking it back to Wal-mart since it didn't work 100% of the time.

-Sam


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo...Clicky!


OK - at the risk of prompting someone who shall remain nameless ****MAEJAE**** to reopen that can of worms - YES, we have a wonderful camera on our Roo and it has worked flawlessley - all the way out & back to the Tetons! That's almost 6000 miles of all kinds of road surfaces & weather. It is wired as we were advised that its not possible to get a really reliable wireless set-up for a reasonable amount of $$$ so we pulled the wire into the camper and buried/hid it so its protected from the elements but not an eyesore inside. The quick-connect from the manufacturer is also GREAT! This system can have up to 3 cameras connected (we have 2) and can be on 100% of the time or turned off whenever you don't need it (after a few hundred miles through S.Dakota I'd had enough of the open road BEHIND me). I also rarely use the sound....but its there if you want it. We are no where near the outer edges of reception so the picture is VERY sharp, very steady, and the infrared is terrific so the night picture is almost as clear as the day. There is a link to the manufacturer in that link that Skippershe posted. Good luck!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo...Clicky!


OK - at the risk of prompting someone who shall remain nameless ****MAEJAE**** to reopen that can of *worms* - YES, we have a wonderful camera on our Roo and it has worked flawlessly - all the way out & back to the Tetons! That's almost 6000 miles of all kinds of road surfaces & weather. It is wired as we were advised that its not possible to get a really reliable wireless set-up for a reasonable amount of $$$ so we pulled the wire into the camper and buried/hid it so its protected from the elements but not an eyesore inside. The quick-connect from the manufacturer is also GREAT! This system can have up to 3 cameras connected (we have 2) and can be on 100% of the time or turned off whenever you don't need it (after a few hundred miles through S.Dakota I'd had enough of the open road BEHIND me). I also rarely use the sound....but its there if you want it. We are no where near the outer edges of reception so the picture is VERY sharp, very steady, and the infrared is terrific so the night picture is almost as clear as the day. There is a link to the manufacturer in that link that Skippershe posted. Good luck!
[/quote]

Who is this MaeJae that you speak of??? and What sort of magic worms does she have???
























How does the wire enter the back? Does it just feed under and through the gasket?
or did you drill and caulk a hole to feed it through? the angle of the picture
you posted... I can't see it clearly with the slide closed...

Thanks,
Nameless!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I guess hard wiring is the way to go.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Wolfie has a great back up camera set up on the rear of her Roo...Clicky!


OK - at the risk of prompting someone who shall remain nameless ****MAEJAE**** to reopen that can of *worms* - YES, we have a wonderful camera on our Roo and it has worked flawlessly - all the way out & back to the Tetons! That's almost 6000 miles of all kinds of road surfaces & weather. It is wired as we were advised that its not possible to get a really reliable wireless set-up for a reasonable amount of $$$ so we pulled the wire into the camper and buried/hid it so its protected from the elements but not an eyesore inside. The quick-connect from the manufacturer is also GREAT! This system can have up to 3 cameras connected (we have 2) and can be on 100% of the time or turned off whenever you don't need it (after a few hundred miles through S.Dakota I'd had enough of the open road BEHIND me). I also rarely use the sound....but its there if you want it. We are no where near the outer edges of reception so the picture is VERY sharp, very steady, and the infrared is terrific so the night picture is almost as clear as the day. There is a link to the manufacturer in that link that Skippershe posted. Good luck!
[/quote]

Who is this MaeJae that you speak of??? and What sort of magic worms does she have???
























How does the wire enter the back? Does it just feed under and through the gasket?
or did you drill and caulk a hole to feed it through? the angle of the picture
you posted... I can't see it clearly with the slide closed...

Thanks,
Nameless!








[/quote]
Careful now. She's slippery...and devious....and does wondrously evil things with Photoshop! Don't cross her or you're bound to find out the hard way about her magic worms! Did you ever hear the story about how OutbackerMan lost what was once a full head of hair?







Sorry. It's not a tale for me to tell - sad, sad thing I dare say














. Suffice it to say - this MaeJae character is to be given due respect and, if you do chance to meet her, just hand over all adult beverages, back away slowly, and no one will get hurt.

-------------

The wire comes in from behind the camera through the wall of the slide (yes, a hole was drilled & caulked). The hole comes through the inside center of the molding around the bed, the wire is tucked & stapled behind the lip of the molding so it can't be seen, then runs down the left side (as you look at from the inside and through the floor. It was then fished through the floor and out through the front underbelly where it connects to the red quick-connect cabling. We had our dealer do it and they also covered the small bit after it runs down the wall until it disappears through the floor with a bit of matching wall-paper....the wire is there, against the wall, in plain view, but you can't see it unless you look for it. Once again, CampersInn did a great job!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I like mine:

See:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...p;hl=having_fun


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the same built in camera..............works great!!!

I to wish you could use it other times..............mine also shows the DVD that i have in for the kids, but only when car is parked..........

I asked how easy it would be to bypass..........he said it could be done......but the "modulator" would be around 400.00..........plus install...........

I am going to check with him to see if he was talking the DVD or both............

I want to figure out how the camera is being signaled that i am in reverse............it could be as simple as a switch to the Monitor system.....or it could be through the computer..............ion which case i wouldn't want to mess with bypassing.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

....better get one of these so I don't hit the DW while backing up!







(Donna never stands in the view of the mirror)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I found this Module..........Module link................

That will allow you to have the rear camera on whenever you want it....................


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder if GM's is simply switched by reverse lights..............if it is it would be as simple as putting your reverse lights on a 12v switch...........


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> ....better get one of these so I don't hit the DW while backing up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single DW does stand in view of the mirrors. Just observe at the campground. I challenge you to find ONE!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Not a single DW does stand in view of the mirrors. Just observe at the campground. I challenge you to find ONE!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> ....better get one of these so I don't hit the DW while backing up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single DW does stand in view of the mirrors. Just observe at the campground. I challenge you to find ONE!!!








[/quote]

I try not to use the DW to Help me............I'm an independent Cuss and insist on doing it myself............I got tired of repeating..if you can't see me..........I can't see you







all kidding aside DW has gotten better on the few occasions i need her help.........

Walkie talkies seem to work good..............but i always get a kick out of watching a couple yell at each other over the walkie talkies.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> ....better get one of these so I don't hit the DW while backing up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single DW does stand in view of the mirrors. Just observe at the campground. I challenge you to find ONE!!!








[/quote]

I try not to use the DW to Help me............I'm an independent Cuss and insist on doing it myself............I got tired of repeating..if you can't see me..........I can't see you







all kidding aside DW has gotten better on the few occasions i need her help.........

Walkie talkies seem to work good..............but i always get a kick out of watching a couple yell at each other over the walkie talkies.
[/quote]

.......and I thought I was the only one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> ............if you can't see me..........I can't see you


Must have said that a hundred times.....


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

clarkely said:


> ....better get one of these so I don't hit the DW while backing up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single DW does stand in view of the mirrors. Just observe at the campground. I challenge you to find ONE!!!








[/quote]

I try not to use the DW to Help me............I'm an independent Cuss and insist on doing it myself............I got tired of repeating..if you can't see me..........I can't see you







all kidding aside DW has gotten better on the few occasions i need her help.........

Walkie talkies seem to work good..............but i always get a kick out of watching a couple yell at each other over the walkie talkies.
[/quote]

I should show my wife this thread so she sees I'm not the only one who says this. On scond thought that may not be a good idea....


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ............if you can't see me..........I can't see you


Must have said that a hundred times.....








[/quote]

I've told your a thausand times ...don't exaggerate!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Not a single DW does stand in view of the mirrors. Just observe at the campground. I challenge you to find ONE!!!

























[/quote]
Oh, did I type that out loud?!?!









Good thing my DW doesn't venture on here.


----------

